# A//E Festival June 26-27 2009 Boston, Ma



## skruph. (Feb 12, 2009)

Two day event in Jamaica Plain.
Man The Conveyors, Oiltanker, Dissent, Nü-klē-ər Blast Suntan, The Skuds, M.A.D, Plague, Fast Death, A Warm Gun, Infernal Stronghold, Mouth Sewn Shut (not in that order).
More info is on the website.
hope to see some of you there.
A//E Festival - June 26 // 27 | MySpace.com


----------



## Christopher (Mar 18, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

Damn that sounds good.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 18, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

does that say... ZOMBIE FILM??? sweet!!!!!

no really though that actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## dablackhand (Mar 20, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

this sounds great.
too bad i may be outta boston by then.

who else is on the line up?


----------



## Rise 609 (Mar 20, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

If anyone wants to ride up there from NJ, PA or NY to this let me know. It's still a while away but I'm definitely going to be attending and would mind some company for the travel there.


----------



## pillowtron (May 14, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

On the myspace for this even it shown on the flyer as the 26th and 27th of June, I suppose they moved it back a weekend for some reason.

A//E Festival - June 26 // 27 - Get your tickets! | MySpace.com

just wanted to let everyone know so you dont go to boston a week early.


----------



## ianfernite (May 15, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

Boo for 21+ dance party. This does look intriguing, though, and I wouldn't mind going.


----------



## seke (May 15, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

The Skuds are siiiiick, from my hometown, well, close to it. I actually just moved two days ago back to Atl, Marrietta area.


----------



## martian-safari (Jun 6, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

fuuuuck i live in boston and i wont even be there, fucking left for most of summer when the weathers nice. shit.


----------



## readyg (Jun 8, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*



ianfernite said:


> Boo for 21+ dance party. This does look intriguing, though, and I wouldn't mind going.



I agree, kinda weird for an (a)//(e) fest isnt it? ha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 23, 2009)

*A//E Festival June 19-20 2009 Boston, Ma*

did anyone go to this? wanna tell us what it was like?


----------



## finn (Jun 23, 2009)

I was in boston last weekend, it's going on next weekend- I've corrected the title to reflect this.


----------

